
A single high-fat meal can damage the metabolism - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10515.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.dzd-ev.de/en/news/news/dzd-
news/article/37872/in...](https://www.dzd-ev.de/en/news/news/dzd-
news/article/37872/index.html)

